# I have many Diamond Timeshare points-How can I rent to someone to help pay for our maintenance fees?



## sb_sparky (May 23, 2018)

Hello,

My husband and I bought at Point and Poipu in 2004 (15,500 points) and paid sky high Maintenance Fees for the water intrusion project for several years. 

We live in CA and there is very limited availability on the west coast.  We always end up at the same locations available, Palm Springs, Tahoe and the desert (driving distance). There really isn't anything in OR or WA.  

We have around 41,000 points (13,500 points have to be used this year). We booked our summer vacation not able to use any points and paid out of pocket for hotels because none were in our locations we are traveling too.  We have been so frustrated because they don't have timeshares in any of the big major towns were are visiting!  I have been searching for months on Interval with no luck and searched club select etc and nothing works there either. I have researched using them for car/hotel etc but as you know they give you only a few cents per point.  

Do people rent vacations on TUGGS? I have not known how to do that. I am just trying to earn some of our money back.  I know that if I have a specific vacation I can list it.  The problem is I have no idea where someone would want to travel...I can book anything available through Diamond but need to know exact dates and location people are interested in.  How does that work, is there a way to do this?

We are trying to afford to pay for our summer vacation and have all of our travel budget tied up in points we cannot use.  Can someone please help me.  We are looking to rent out to someone and will only charge our cost we paid per point.  How do I go about doing this?

Thank you so much!

Tony


----------



## nuwermj (May 23, 2018)

You might try joining this facebook group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/132340960839890/


----------



## sb_sparky (May 23, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> You might try joining this facebook group
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/132340960839890/



Thank you so much!  I will do that


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2018)

We went to Diamond in Santa Fe NM. It's a bit of a stretch (it was for us), but we found it a pleasant vacation. Hawaii, no but driveable, and there are activities-especially if you like art.

I don't know about renting out just raw points, but your Poipu resort seems should be rentable.

Jim


----------



## chemteach (May 24, 2018)

Unfortunately, Diamond has rules about renting.  But I haven't ever seen anything against renting actual points.  I'm not sure how that could work, though - I don't think there is an ability to transfer points between accounts. If you can plan in advance, Diamond works great. The do have places on the coast in SoCal - but you have to make the reservations pretty early.  There are a few August studio weeks right now in San Luis Obispo beach area.  Good luck.


----------



## JeffDH (May 24, 2018)

15K annual  Diamond points is a lot of MFs, I feel for you!  If you just want out you could try the Transitions (deed-back) program; as you probably know your points have no meaningful resale value.  I looked into exchanging (and banking) through DAE and TPI but even after I reserved a week Diamond refused to confirm that reservation to the exchange company - owning points you can only trade through II, and can't bank (deposit first) that way anymore.  

We are Monarch Grand owners and just spent a week at Riviera Shores because our points were expiring, and our last 4 vacations were weddings in locations with no timeshares.  I'd posted an exchange ad as well as a rental ad here and didn't get even a nibble, for what that is worth.  I didn't try monitoring the 'rentals wanted' section to see if I could match up somebody's wants with inventory I had access to, but after reviewing a few 'rentals wanted' ads concluded that I couldn't rent for enough to cover my exchange fees.  A few other resort options for your usage, depending on availability, which resorts your ownership/club connection has access to, and where your interests lie, are Cedar Breaks in Brianhead (reasonably convenient to Zion and Bryce Canyon NPs), Dana Point/Capistrano Beach area, and Cabo Azul in Cabo, Mexico.  

Those facebook pages look interesting but I'm not on Facebook yet - may just have to sign up for that!  

Good luck.


----------



## sb_sparky (May 24, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> We went to Diamond in Santa Fe NM. It's a bit of a stretch (it was for us), but we found it a pleasant vacation. Hawaii, no but driveable, and there are activities-especially if you like art.
> 
> I don't know about renting out just raw points, but your Poipu resort seems should be rentable.
> 
> Jim



Yes, Hawaii should be rentable but I dont know which week to reserve.  It helps if people can give me dates.  I dont want to book something, hope I can rent it and then be stuck with it.  We would go every year if we didnt have to pay for airfare for 5 people.  Thanks


----------



## sb_sparky (May 24, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Unfortunately, Diamond has rules about renting.  But I haven't ever seen anything against renting actual points.  I'm not sure how that could work, though - I don't think there is an ability to transfer points between accounts. If you can plan in advance, Diamond works great. The do have places on the coast in SoCal - but you have to make the reservations pretty early.  There are a few August studio weeks right now in San Luis Obispo beach area.  Good luck.



Diamond does work great usually for us.  We have 3 school age children and have to travel when they are out of school, unfortunately we cannot go in the off season.  I actually look almost a year ahead and it is really hard still to find new places to go in CA.  We would love to go to San Francisco for example but the point value is crazy high so we end up renting a hotel unfortunately.  That is why I would love to rent a week this summer to help pay for that.  There are some wonderful properties available all over the US but no where that we can stay this year.


----------



## sb_sparky (May 24, 2018)

JeffDH said:


> 15K annual  Diamond points is a lot of MFs, I feel for you!  If you just want out you could try the Transitions (deed-back) program; as you probably know your points have no meaningful resale value.  I looked into exchanging (and banking) through DAE and TPI but even after I reserved a week Diamond refused to confirm that reservation to the exchange company - owning points you can only trade through II, and can't bank (deposit first) that way anymore.
> 
> We are Monarch Grand owners and just spent a week at Riviera Shores because our points were expiring, and our last 4 vacations were weddings in locations with no timeshares.  I'd posted an exchange ad as well as a rental ad here and didn't get even a nibble, for what that is worth.  I didn't try monitoring the 'rentals wanted' section to see if I could match up somebody's wants with inventory I had access to, but after reviewing a few 'rentals wanted' ads concluded that I couldn't rent for enough to cover my exchange fees.  A few other resort options for your usage, depending on availability, which resorts your ownership/club connection has access to, and where your interests lie, are Cedar Breaks in Brianhead (reasonably convenient to Zion and Bryce Canyon NPs), Dana Point/Capistrano Beach area, and Cabo Azul in Cabo, Mexico.
> 
> ...



We do like owning our timeshare, usually, when we can find places to stay.  We are not looking yet to get rid of it but thank you.  

Riviera Shores is nice, we have stayed there too.  I should keep looking at rentals wanted good idea.

Those sound like great resorts, we are just very limited when we can travel due to our kids being in school and not being able to fly usually.  We did consider Mexico, someday we want to try that resort.

Thank you!


----------

